# Any Idea what Lathe this is?



## FowlerBlades (Aug 8, 2017)

so, I got an INSANE deal on this lathe through Ebay.

haven't arranged a shipper to get it from Massachusetts to Georgia yet

would like to start looking into manuals and specs


----------



## hermetic (Aug 8, 2017)

It is an earlier Mk1 colchester long bed, possibly a mascot or Master, handwheel looks to be on the right, so probably a gap bed, have a look on www.lathes.co.uk, and see if you can match it up to one on the worlds biggest machine tool archive, he also sells manuals!! Hydraulic copy attachment?, can't really see, the pic goes soft when you blow it up. Having looked at lathes.co.uk, I think it is a 1950,s Colchester Mascot Mk1!
Phil
UK


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 8, 2017)

If they can load the lathe for you , the shipping can be trailer or truck . It should help the cost . If it's not to far you can move it yourself . If you move it look into mounting 4x4 wood beams bolted to the base helps immensely in holding it down and moving it off . Makes it harder to flip if legs of beam stick out the sides and joined full length ma's rolling on pipes easy . One man and 4 pipes with a pry bar it's easy. For more instruction if needed holler .


----------



## FowlerBlades (Aug 8, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> If they can load the lathe for you , the shipping can be trailer or truck . It should help the cost . If it's not to far you can move it yourself . If you move it look into mounting 4x4 wood beams bolted to the base helps immensely in holding it down and moving it off . Makes it harder to flip if legs of beam stick out the sides and joined full length ma's rolling on pipes easy . One man and 4 pipes with a pry bar it's easy. For more instruction if needed holler .




It's about a thousand miles from me, I've already contacted a couple of machinery haulers to get quotes. 

I've moved a fair bit of equipment but this will be an odd one for me


----------



## FowlerBlades (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, looks like I'm transporting this bad boy myself.

I'm driving up Sunday and a local Rigging Co will be getting it out of its berth and loaded onto my trailer. 
The real fun will be getting it off once I get home.


----------

